# kigtropin help



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just got some. Kigs all the right signs

Lid with kigtropin on top dates are 2012 03 06, 2012 03 06, 2014 02

Seal and colours etc I can't seem to post a pic up, I heard on another forum there was a bad Batch going round do these dates fall into tht Category


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> Just got some. Kigs all the right signs
> 
> Lid with kigtropin on top dates are 2012 03 06, 2012 03 06, 2014 02
> 
> Seal and colours etc I can't seem to post a pic up, I heard on another forum there was a bad Batch going round do these dates fall into tht Category


Cannot help but interested!bump


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant give you the batch numbers mate, l have used it recently and have my doubts about it TBH.

Not wanting to pi*s on your flames here BTW...


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Aup milky no worries didn't realise I've just started today so guess time will tell felt a massive burts of extra energy tho first. Time ive used hgh


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone else had experience with kigs latly


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> Aup milky no worries didn't realise I've just started today so guess time will tell felt a massive burts of extra energy tho first. Time ive used hgh


That could be placebo mate,but i hope not!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Too much sh1te of kigs about tbh, that's why I avoided and paid a bit more and went for the original hygs by hygene

Not trying to take the p1ss but I wouldn't use kigs mate, sorry


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea me 2 its hard to explain did 3iu in morning 2iu at night and after both times i felt Lima massive ghrp6 dose but slightly differnt as i said never done hgh before so nt sure


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

zak1990 said:


> Yea me 2 its hard to explain did 3iu in morning 2iu at night and after both times i felt Lima massive ghrp6 dose but slightly differnt as i said never done hgh before so nt sure


Apparently there is some boil test you can do or something to see if legit, Not sure how accurate it is though


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Am paying extra for hyge myself next time


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I got both now and peps on route to use with,mmm


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

It sucked the bac water in suppose to be a gd sign didn't mix straight away


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes very good sign still could be HcG THOUGH!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Getting a pregnancy test tomorrow


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

zak1990 said:


> It sucked the bac water in suppose to be a gd sign didn't mix straight away


That's not good mate, Should let the bac run down the side of the vial and slowly mix with the GH otherwise can damage the GH, first time I mixed a vial this happened and it can be avoided by adding some air to the GH vial before adding the bac, this will allow you to run the bac down the side of the vial without being sucked in and saves damaging the HGH:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> That's not good mate, Should let the bac run down the side of the vial and slowly mix with the GH otherwise can damage the GH, first time I mixed a vial this happened and it can be avoided by adding some air to the GH vial before adding the bac, this will allow you to run the bac down the side of the vial without being sucked in and saves damaging the HGH:thumb:


Good advice,i trust op was aware?If not it is important Bro! doggy reps!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok I read sonewhere thts Wt ur supposed to do I kind of did tht was violently shaking it just rolled it through my fingers briefly


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

The batch you got is the latest batch after they churned out a few [email protected] ones , your batch is supposed to be ok though heres a link to a thread about them, i think a couple people on this(the linked) thread probably have vested interests but my guess is they will be probably OK...don't hold me to that though!

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/peptides-growth-factors/84715-new-kigs-2.html


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Wasn't* n let it go down side not directly in but ta for heads up


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

anyone have experience with the new batch of kigs???


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> anyone have experience with the new batch of kigs???


I have the same batch awaiting my attention after the intratropin that i have just started with peps!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

cool will u let me no bud mine r goin great all the right signs, just ordered some more iam using ghrp6 but its nt tht strong cause i was using before the hgh n there was no signs etc


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

ive bin reading ur journal btw m8 its a gd read ur big lad 6ft5


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> cool will u let me no bud mine r goin great all the right signs, just ordered some more iam using ghrp6 but its nt tht strong cause i was using before the hgh n there was no signs etc


Sorry you mean kigs ok but ghrp6 was crap?

Nice one on journel,i just hit 395lbs and am actualy getting harder!That was winny/prov/t3/1xsus a week!

No on gh and peps with t3/t4combo and the 1 sus.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

yea the ghrp6 am on is weak, ive used strong stuff before, thts ebay for u am at the end of my cycle almost bin a gd one


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

do u have to use gh with t3? btw


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zak1990 said:


> do u have to use gh with t3? btw


It's best to use t3/t4 combo Imo,free t4 converts to t3 if required,i like to use a small amount of t3 with aas as well,also i am a fan of provoron when used with winny and others.


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

hmmm I was thinking of getting some kigs over the next couple of days to run for the next 4-6 months, are there really that many fakes around? The source for kigtropin is a different one to who I'd get other stuff from and the price difference is a lot


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

I would give the kigs a miss these days


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

I use kigatropin all the time. Upload to photo bucket and post a pic. I'll check the dates for you. How

Many iu are you on? I doubt you would feel anything at all and even the fat loss and feel good factor are

Minimal and kick in after around 6-7 weeks. That's why it's a long term thing!!!


----------



## Arnie_is_god (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been using Kigs for 3 months now, and just got another batch in. If you have a reliable source (gets high on his own supply so to speak) then you will have no problems. I rate Kigs, although it's the only HGH i've been on, I have seem some really nice results. It really does come down to your supplier.

On another note;

Has anyone heard of Riptropin by any chance, been offered a good price on them. Also, I know that Hygetropin stopped producing, but my supplier has 100IU and 200iU boxes available now??

Quick edit---> I've been using 3.3 iU's on the Kigtropin


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Arnie_is_god said:


> I've been using Kigs for 3 months now, and just got another batch in. If you have a reliable source (gets high on his own supply so to speak) then you will have no problems. I rate Kigs, although it's the only HGH i've been on, I have seem some really nice results. It really does come down to your supplier.
> 
> On another note;
> 
> ...


Heard of riptropin and can get it.Not used it personally as I'm on kigs but my source has said no rips until after the Olympics. God knows what relevance that is!


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh and also heard of hyge but again never tried it!


----------

